# How to remove non auto dimming mirror plastic surround?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

This thing. How does one go about removing it? Want to see if there are any wires up there I can tap into for a n auto dimming mirror.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

